# Sausage Stuffers ??



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

I am researching stuffers. Anyone use one of these 15LB stuffers? The one at Northern has good feed back, but Grizzly has parts. I think the metal main and pinion gears are important. All these stuffers have metal gears and are the same stuffer I believe. I have noticed some stuffers have nylon/plastic gears. I can't see plastic holding up very well am I wrong? I Looked at Cabelas but more money and feedback sounds like stripped plastic gears.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200333527_200333527

http://www.grizzlyindustrial.com/products/15-Lb-Sausage-Stuffer/H7776

http://cgi.ebay.com/Industrial-Vert...ryZ95075QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Are the stuffer tubes somewhat universal? That is a concern as I would like a smaller tube for snack sticks. If I can't get tubes, any of the above are not worth much to me.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I tried two Cabelas stuffers and sent both of them back. Meat would leak out of the top when trying to stuff casings. I bought a Dick's stuffer from Valley Store Supply in Minot and it works great. A little spendy but has worked well for three years now and seems to be industructible.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I have looked at the Northern one and was not impressed with it. The stuffer I am using is of similar style and was made pre WWII. Gear ratio is important on this type of stuffer as well as fit of the top into the barrel. Even though I cut down a coffee can lid to place on top of the meat it should not be needed if fit is proper. I put it in because it helps with the suction lock that can occur with these types of stuffers.

Would it work, yes, and if I was doing 50-75 lbs of meat a year it might be worth the money when on sale.


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

Might have to up my price range a bit. I guess I will keep looking.

Thanks guys.


----------

